# Taurus 44 or a S.W. 357



## Specialed (Jan 21, 2010)

I am looking a buying a Taurus 44 or a Smith and Wesson 686+ 357. I will be dear hunting and target shooting, doses any one have any thoughts about these two?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

A good .357 round will take a deer, no problem. The S&W will have better resale if you decide to get rid of it.

I have had good luck with Taurus, but I hear their recent products have been having issues (especially revolvers).


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Between the two, I would also opt for the S&W. Taurus revos don't always work correctly, and their CS does not have a good reputation.

Personally, I would get a Smith .44, such as a 629 DX.....


----------



## Specialed (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, I did the paper work and should pick up the S.W. 686 on Monday!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would not hunt with a 357
the only revolver that makes sense is a 44mag
there are a lot of semi autos in differnnt calibers that can almost equal the 357 factory loads
give me a 44mag - ruger or S&W


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree on needing a .44 magnum for hunting, and I would buy a Ruger so I could load it hot. S&W's are great handguns, but not as strong as a Ruger, for the type of handloads that make good hunting rounds. Taurus is hit or miss on the quality control, trigger smoothness, etc.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks bisley

After years of being in guns - and the developments in the pistol calibers
i just dont see a need for a 357 mag
granted the S&W 686 is probably the best 357 revolver on the market today but

for me- a revolver in 44mag is the only revolver that makes sense
in fact a recent magazine last year voted it as the best overall handgun - i agree - it is so versitle


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Ruger Super Redhawk for pistol hunting. I don't think I'd want to do it with a 357. Not for deer anyway.

And yeah..I can put screaming hot loads in that Ruger that would mess up a Smith if ya did to pretty often.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Isn't this the same post down in General REvolver area?
And i Have Ruger New Vaqueros in .357 and (original) Vaquero in .45 Both nice Hunting handguns for around here.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had the De Ja Vu too


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

this thread looks to be over, so i just want to know what will do more damage? .40cal or 357magnum?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Personally I would go with the Smith .357


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Colt45 said:


> this thread looks to be over, so i just want to know what will do more damage? .40cal or 357magnum?


Between those two, I'd bet on the .357.

But if you are talking about the original .40 caliber, the 10mm, that would be my choice. It is up there in the .41 magnum range, and the Glock 20 is an outstanding platform for it.

I'm normally not that much of a Glock fan, but they designed the G-20 specifically for the 10mm, and it shoots it very accurately, without an excessive amount of felt recoil...a great 'woods' gun.


----------

